# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 18.05.2011 - 19.05.2011

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Ruskill.bj -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\application data\xkaaax.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.40762, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.224561, NOD32: Win32/Dorkbot.A worm, AVAST4: Win32:FakeAV-BTN [Trj] )not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.PsKill.x -> c:\program files\total commander\utils\processkiller\prkiller.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.ProcessKill.19, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3896474, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.fuc -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243556031-888888379-781863308-1413\syitm.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.38501, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5945724, NOD32: Win32/Lethic.AA trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.acp -> c:\windows\system32\dnsq.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.16, BitDefender: Win32.Xorer.EF, NOD32: Win32/Xorer.EY virus, AVAST4: Win32:Xorer-H )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Gimemo.atc -> c:\windows\temp\0.7600496656050428.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.3256 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Gimemo.atc -> c:\windows\temp\0.6749618554178924.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.3256 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Gimemo.atf -> c:\documents and settings\matrixneo\application data\lsass.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Kazy.23219 )Trojan.Win32.Menti.gktd -> c:\windows\system32\88.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader2.59914, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.224567, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Menti.gktd -> c:\windows\system32\11.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader2.59914, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.224567, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Menti.gktd -> c:\windows\system32\85.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader2.59914, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.224567, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Menti.gktd -> c:\windows\system32\10.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader2.59914, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.224567, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Menti.gktd -> c:\windows\system32\84.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader2.59914, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.224567, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Menti.gktd -> c:\windows\system32\03.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader2.59914, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.224567, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Menti.gkte -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\application data\dmaaad.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.40652, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.224460, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Menti.gktf -> c:\windows\system32\32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.49847, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.224567, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Menti.gktf -> c:\windows\system32\47.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.49847, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.224567, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Menti.gktf -> c:\windows\system32\76.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.49847, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.224567, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Menti.gktf -> c:\windows\system32\82.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.49847, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.224567, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Patcher.ef -> c:\windows\system32\px.ax ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.4907, BitDefender: Trojan.Injector.DF, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GDY [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Small.alwh -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243936033-3052116371-381863308-1811\vsbntlo.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.38501, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5934501, NOD32: Win32/Agent.HXW trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Virus.Win32.VB.bu -> c:\windows\system32\explorer.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Generic.1451, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.VB.H, NOD32: Win32/VB.NHZ worm, AVAST4: Win32:Detnat-AX [Wrm] )Virus.Win32.VB.bu -> explorer.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Generic.1451, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.VB.H, NOD32: Win32/VB.NHZ worm, AVAST4: Win32:Detnat-AX [Wrm] )Virus.Win32.Xorer.fb -> c:\pagefile.pif ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLP.Rox.17, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.1629436, NOD32: Win32/Xorer.FB virus, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

